# Smallest Crypts?



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

crypt parva is small, not sure if it is the smallest but it is used as foreground plant sometimes

Bump: crypt parva is small, not sure if it is the smallest but it is used as foreground plant sometimes


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Bucephalandra might be another smallish crypt like plant.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crypt parva Mini









By far the smallest

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

roadmaster said:


> Bucephalandra might be another smallish crypt like plant.


Oh, for some reason I thought these got pretty large. Do have recommend any particular varieties? Thanks. 



BDoss1985 said:


> Crypt parva Mini
> 
> By far the smallest
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! Do you know if these are a different variety than crypt parva? Or are they the same?


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

No it's a variation of parva much smaller than regular

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk










Mini and regular side by side grew much smaller and lower submerged though

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

BDoss1985 said:


> No it's a variation of parva much smaller than regular
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





BDoss1985;9963290
Mini and regular side by side grew much smaller and lower submerged though
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Very cool, thanks for the comparison!
> 
> Are there any other small varieties of crypts?


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 28, 2007)

Cryptocoryne lutea hobbit is another small crypt. Able to thrive in less light compared to parva and parva mini.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Epitaph said:


> Cryptocoryne lutea hobbit is another small crypt. Able to thrive in less light compared to parva and parva mini.


Wow, that's a great looking crypt! Doesn't seem like they're very common in the U.S. I'll have to look around to see if I can find some. Thanks!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I was going to suggest Parva as well. Very slow growing plant. Even wendtii can be small if the lighting is high.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I was going to suggest Parva as well. Very slow growing plant. Even wendtii can be small if the lighting is high.


Thanks. My lighting definitely isn't high. Maybe medium-low at best, so I expect anything I get to get tallish, based on the lower lighting.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

hachi said:


> Thanks. My lighting definitely isn't high. Maybe medium-low at best, so I expect anything I get to get tallish, based on the lower lighting.


Yup! It definitely would result in them getting taller.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Parva 'Mini' is certainly the smallest Crypt. Here is mine side by side with regular one.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

shaman. said:


> Parva 'Mini' is certainly the smallest Crypt. Here is mine side by side with regular one.


Great picture! Thanks for the comparison. Looks like the mini are pretty rare. I'll add it to my hunting list. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Much better comparison @shaman. Its a major difference especially in higher light

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I have both Parva and Parva mini as well as Lutea hobbit. Parva mini is the smallest I've seen and IME.


----------

